# Anyone use Knipex pliers?



## homey (May 24, 2004)

As I was perusing PB I noticed some pliers that I've never seen before but apparently all the cool kids are using. So, as the title says, has anyone actually used these magical nut grippers before? They look like they could replace a bunch of my wrenches if they really work... Hmmmmm.

Here's the PB article:

Favorite Tools of the Mechanics - EWS Round 4, La Thuile, Italy by mikelevy - Pinkbike


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

these are the best thing you can have at home! knipex makes some of the best pliers and are as good as it gets! Really a luxury for the home mechanic and used by several pro mechanics in all areas!

I really enjoy these what tool do you like slideshows, most of them will have only bike specific tools made by bike brands like park and others, general use tools 99% of the time are from elite tool brands like knipex, pb swiss, wiha and such...

expensive but worth it considering how much park charges for their stuff!


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Very nice stuff. Some of the techs I work with love theirs.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Haha. I read that article too. Liked what I saw. Looked pretty handy from the video I watched. Ordered off Amazon.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Knipex cable cutters are the shiz as well.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

amazon.de has great prices, much cheaper than US, if you buy enough to offset the 20 or so EUR shipping it gets quite cheaper than buying in the US, the prices are cut 20% since we don't pay the tax over there... and now we have the $800 tax free purchase!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Knipex/

Put some cheap bike parts in the shopping cart to offset the 20€ shipping cost.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

What are they using that on, on the bike? The only thing I've used it on is the air spring top cap on my fork (my clumsy self, for someone that has wrenched professionally daily for 6+ years, still put a bunch of micro scratches in the finish, from the tips hitting the crown trying to get just a tad more of a wrench turn, and sliding it over the wrench flats). They got relatively large models too... can't imagine cranking on a tiny Shimano bleed port or the nut on the brake lever hose (for reconnecting a line, perhaps after resizing the hose length) with one that size. Maybe the smaller one, I can deal with.

I think that's more of a tool that just replaces a lot of other tools. As a mechanic on the go, I wouldn't want to be lugging around a bulky and heavy tool case. More specialized tools just are more friendly and precise.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

One, of many, Knipex plier I have is well over 30 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I have two sets of Knipex pliers, but aside from using them to tighten bolts on a bearing press, never used them on a bike. Only used them around the house, and my wife uses them on our cars. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Knipex side cutters, an electricians best friend


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Knipex alligator pliers work perfectly for breaking quick links. Eliminates any need or desire for a special tool. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

AllMountin' said:


> Knipex alligator pliers work perfectly for breaking quick links. Eliminates any need or desire for a special tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It might eliminate the need but if a Park quick link tool were laying next to a pair of Knipex pliers I know which one I'd grab.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*Knipex Circlip Plier set*

Costal Tool Supply is another good source for Knipex tools...

I recently purchased the soft jaw pliers:
Knipex Siphon And Connector Pliers Coastal Tool Supply









I'm considering the circlip/snap-ring plier set:
Knipex Circlip Plier Set Coastal Tool Supply









Sure there are tools out there that are less expensive. But why take a chance on breaking something just to save a few bucks...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have quite a few different Knipex tools. I was introduced to them years ago on the Snap On truck. Snap On was selling Knipex stuff with their logo on them. After liking the first pair very much, I cut out the middle man and bought a bunch of Knipex tools. 
I'm almost positive my cable cutters are Knipex. 
Some of my stuff is over 25 years old. Never given me any trouble.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I like Jacy's tool better

I've got the Knipex Pliers Wrench in 2 different sizes. They work a lot better than an adjustable wrench and can act as a mini press for doing DU bushings and similar things. They can be used for suspension top caps but like Varaxis pointed out they require a delicate touch. Better than using a normal socket though. 

I have a small set that I keep in my travel toolbox and keep a big set in the machine shop and they are one of the most used hand tools in the shop.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You guys need the man sized ones....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shark said:


> View attachment 1083349
> 
> 
> You guys need the man sized ones....


I have those. I fix Caterpillars.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

there is a new toolbox check on vital with brosnan mechanic and he talks at some point "quality tools in general knipex pliers", he had some abbey tools as well, would love to have some of those in my garage 

http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...Brosnans-Mechanic,10325/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2


----------



## NothinSpecial (Jul 21, 2015)

I've love my Knipex side cutters, I have multiple pairs. I *think* if you buy them off a Matco Tools truck they come with a lifetime warranty, they'll replace them when they're dull. You may want to check with a local rep on that one. 


I wouldn't use the Cobra pliers on anything you care about, they work well but tend to tear stuff up.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Cobras are great on pipe.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Knipex are my favorite. I'm an aircraft mechanic. I have the cobra & smooth jaw pliers. I can squeeze up to size #4 countersunk aluminum rivets with the smooth jaw pliers, even though they are not made for that.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

homey said:


> As I was perusing PB I noticed some pliers that I've never seen before but apparently all the cool kids are using. So, as the title says, has anyone actually used these magical nut grippers before? They look like they could replace a bunch of my wrenches if they really work... Hmmmmm.
> 
> Here's the PB article:
> 
> Favorite Tools of the Mechanics - EWS Round 4, La Thuile, Italy by mikelevy - Pinkbike


What multi tool is that in the first photo?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't think of a single thing I would need those for when working on a bike being that everything is hex or torx and requires a torque wrench anymore... 

Anyone?


----------



## Nhbrooks (Dec 16, 2015)

I use mine constantly. 6in and 7in. They have replaced my opened ended wrenchs. Here is a list for those of you that are thinking there are no uses for them.

DU bushing press
Damper and air spring overhauls
Works better that a socket for fork top caps
Cassette removal/installs
Reverb overhauls
Holding the blocks to install a shimano hose barb
Truing brake rotors
Straighting derailleur hangers (if a gauge is not accessible)
Anything that has flats for a wrench or requires clamping force


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ That's a pretty good list of non-hex/torx applications. While believe this would serve as a good, on-the-road/trail head tool kit where minimal mass and weight would be an asset, I prefer the use of those tools more appropriately assigned to the garage or shop environment.


----------



## Nhbrooks (Dec 16, 2015)

Tracy mosely carries a pair in her pack for races according to an interview. I agree that they make a good trail head tool. 

What makes them useful in the shop is that you get parallel flats and clamping force. Think damper shafts and dropper posts were you need two open ended wrenchs on flats. Opened ended wrenches don't give you a precise fit or any claming force, making the job fiddly. Knipex let you hold things tight with no slop.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I might like to check these out!


----------

